# temoin du chargeur de batterie



## turnover (18 Juillet 2002)

Je crois qu'on en avait déjà parlé mais les posts ont dus partir chez MacNN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
LE témoin lumineux de mon chargeur ne se met plus orange lors du chargement. Pourtant la batterie continue de charger.
Continuera t'elle à charger ou donne t'elle des signes de faiblesses ?
iBook éteint elle chargera ma batterie?
merci de vos réponses


----------



## albin (18 Juillet 2002)

sur mon ibook 500 dual usb les seul voyant c'est sur la batterie 4 voyant vert pour indiquer quand elle est charger.
et sur les ibook coquillage c'est au niveau du conecteur que cela passe du orange au vert quand elle est charge.
c'est encore différent sur les ibook 600 combo ????
a+


----------



## turnover (18 Juillet 2002)

Non ça ne doit pas être différent, mais j'ai du mal m'exprimer.
Le cable du chargeur se mettait orange quand la batterie se chargeait mais maintenant cette petite loupiote reste jaune.
La batterie se charge quand même quand je fais joujou avec mon iBook mais est ce que quand je l'éteindrais la batterie continuera à ce charger ?


----------

